# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rameau: Zoroastre - Suite d'orchestre | Jordi Savall*

*• Rameau: Zoroastre - Suite d'orchestre

• Ouverture
• Passepieds I/II
• Loure
• Air des Esprits Infernaux
• Air Tendre en Rondeau
• Air Grave
• Gavotte en Rondeau
• Sarabande
• Contredanse

Le Concert des Nations
Conducted by Jordi Savall*

Exelent music, and loveley performance and video presentation. Rameu is a delight to listen to


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier -- suite (Proms 2012)*

*Prom 57: Wagner, Berg, R. Strauss & Ravel
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier -- suite

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester
Daniele Gatti conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 26 August 2012*

Lovely and rich suite, very well performed and presented.

youtube comments

*Love the French horns in this piece﻿

That timp part in the ending waltz is sooooooo difficult but you can't even hear it. Pity I practiced it for so long but I don't care because I can sit back and listen to this heavenly piece of music!!! ﻿

If I leave this world listening to Der Rosenkavalier Suite, or the final Trio, I will leave a Happy Man! This music is my heaven.....

They deserve a standing ovation! Not a note out of place and if Richard Strauss himself. were alive to see it; he'd be overwhelmed.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hebrew Melody - Madeleine Vaillancourt*

*Joseph Achron: Hebrew Melody
Madeleine Vaillancourt, Age 15, Violin
Taisiya Pushkar, Piano

Recorded at the Kaufman Center, New York, NY*

What a talent! Such emotional tone, I think that is rare for a 15 year old.
The piece is painfully beautiful.

youtybe comments

*It beggars my paltry powers of imagination to even begin to fathom how a musician of this tender age can perform a piece this haunting with such depth and maturity of expression. I am deeply moved - superb artistry - brilliant work!

It's so refreshing and wonderful to see young musicians focusing on the artistic core of the music---the "heart" in the art---rather than focusing on the dazzle of technical display.

Absolutely lovely! Haunting, emotional, captivating. What an impressive young lady!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Korngold Violin Concerto in D Major, Orhan Ahıskal*

*Korngold Violin Concerto Op. 35 in D Major
Orhan Ahıskal, violin
Antonio Pirolli, conductor
Bursa Regional State Symphony Orchestra*

I know the concerto invite to a lief-light approach, but this is a bit to carefull and a bit academic. The sound quality may take some responsibility. But there are some lyrical great moments.

youtube comments

*Orhan're great. Congratulations. Elina, tastes good health.

Thank you brother Ahmet Cevdet Ahiskalilar. I'm glad you like it.*
Both google translated from turkish


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Justin Bird - Piano Concerto in C minor - Frederick Delius (Complete)*

*Piano Concerto in C Minor - 1906 Revised Edition - Frederick Delius (1862-1934)

I. Moderato -- 00:09
II. Largo -- 09:30
III. Maestoso -- Vivace 16:27

Justin Bird, Piano
Nick Hersh, Conductor
IU Adhoc Symphony Orchestra

Recorded in Recital Hall, Jacobs School of Music, 12/2/2012*

Not very good sound, but I like the interpretation. The Delius concerto is absulutely delightfull!

youtube comments

*reminds me of warsau concerto in ways, and some chopin... but as always is delius

Thank you for posting. As a singer, I'd always loved his vocal work and am thoroughly enjoying the discovery of beautiful instrumental treasures such as this one -- which have led me to the conclusion that he was a very underrated composer.﻿

A wonderful performance, Justin---and with Sophie leading the orchestra too. I was not familiar with the work at all, but really enjoyed it. Thank you for sharing this with us--- a lovely New Year present indeed.*


----------

